# 2021 Season Pics



## birdshooter




----------



## birdshooter




----------



## Pat P

birdshooter said:


> O for o today but got a good picture
> 
> View attachment 785408


Is that an old Ithaca 37 in the blind?


----------



## birdshooter

Pat P said:


> Is that an old Ithaca 37 in the blind?


Yes it is


----------



## D&D

Went out this morning. No luck


----------



## birdshooter

Nice picture , 


D&D said:


> Went out this morning. No luck


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## GRUNDY

I had the camera ready. But no waterfowl wanted filmed...


----------



## crawdad_79




----------



## West side shooter




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## charcoal300zxtt

This bird came in all alone and landed right in the pocket. My boy shot it all by himself and sure enough it was banded (Nunavut Canada), this one is going on the wall!


----------



## MIfishslayer91




----------



## Delta Duckman

Picture from our teal hunt Sunday SE Louisiana 15 shot.


----------



## Dave Chiz

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Its that time lets see them pics!


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## Jerry Lamb

Youth hunt shot 7 lost 1


----------



## Cornett

Veteran hunt weekend, my kids first duck hunt ever as well. Had a good time, five ducks on day one. Five ducks, three geese on day two (two bands). My buddy and I got our first bands ever. Best hunting weekend to date. Had some good friends out there too.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## Fishfighter

Made a two bird pile this morning. My aim is a little off I was trying to shoot the beak and missed got his eye instead.


----------



## Siggy836

My first ones of the season. Just glad to be back out there.







View attachment 791672


Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down

Gnoyes said:


> View attachment 791610
> Pretty sure we both caught that mosquito disease everyone’s talking about. Man they’re bad.


Man that’s a stud drake! The hen looks prime too.


----------



## crawdad_79

bling bling
Mallard hatched in 2010 or earlier!


----------



## Gnoyes

Divers Down said:


> Man that’s a stud drake! The hen looks prime too.


Ya they were beautiful birds. They’re hitting the acorns hard right now.


----------



## matt76cmich1

Nothing special, but my first duck hunt and first duck.
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman321

Some of the divers my boys and I got last week on the Bay.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## iceman321

More pics

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Divers Down

matt76cmich1 said:


> Nothing special, but my first duck hunt and first duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk





matt76cmich1 said:


> Nothing special, but my first duck hunt and first duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That’ll eat real good!! All that matters


----------



## Divers Down

iceman321 said:


> Some of the divers my boys and I got last week on the Bay.
> View attachment 791730
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Wow! Send some south for me!


----------



## iceman321

Divers Down said:


> Wow! Send some south for me!


Where are you hunting, Lake St. Clair or Erie? I'm surprised you're not seeing any divers yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Divers Down

iceman321 said:


> Where are you hunting, Lake St. Clair or Erie? I'm surprised you're not seeing any divers yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Erie, nuthin yet
Our calendar Bluebill arrive a week before Halloween.


----------



## Rhawk86

Here’s a moment I will never forget. Hope you guys are doing the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JFishy

Outdoor Gal said:


> Seriously! I definitely want it in my size. Lol


I also really want the duck pajamas Will Smith wore on Fresh Prince of Bellaire...I have tried google searching it to death.


----------



## wavie

The most valuable addition to the spread was a can of deet.


----------



## craigrh13




----------



## FISHCATCHER1

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 791832
> View attachment 791833


Awesome widge. How was it’s sprig? Looks like a pretty good bird!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

5 short of a 6 man limit today. Birds worked in great! Still not sure how I like the 5 goose/person limit for the entire season. It’s fun to shoot a lot, but what will the long term effects have on the population?


----------



## craigrh13

That’s the point. They are trying to reduce the population substantially. The limit crazy window lickers should be happy they can post cool pics all over Social media and use the word limit. Just because the feds set a limit doesn’t mean you HAVE to shoot that many. That is if you are actually worried about the population.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

craigrh13 said:


> That’s the point. They are trying to reduce the population substantially. The limit crazy window lickers should be happy they can post cool pics all over Social media and use the word limit. Just because the feds set a limit doesn’t mean you HAVE to shoot that many. That is if you are actually worried about the population.


No worries there as I don’t post on social media hardly ever. I could care less about that. Seems like Michigan is going to suck for everything from waterfowl to deer to turkeys before too long. It’s pathetic.


----------



## ajkulish

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> No worries there as I don’t post on social media hardly ever. I could care less about that. Seems like Michigan is going to suck for everything from waterfowl to deer to turkeys before too long. It’s pathetic.


Populations of these species are doing well enough to convince biologists to increase our daily bag limit and even promote increased harvest, but you are worried about their future? 

I guess at face values increased limits could look a little scary, but these are not just shoot-from-the-hip decisions. I see it as more of a testament to how successfully these populations have bounced back.

to keep on topic


----------



## Z on LSC

Finally get to contribute


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## grassmaster

Almost every state in the upper Mid West went to 5 birds the whole season, should take a little pressure off the duck spots and put more hunters in the corn fields, long term not sure its a great idea.


----------



## Brent Bomers

Glad I can finally contribute to this thread. Ended up 3 short of a 5 man.


----------



## cvg3




----------



## craigrh13

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> No worries there as I don’t post on social media hardly ever. I could care less about that. Seems like Michigan is going to suck for everything from waterfowl to deer to turkeys before too long. It’s pathetic.


Why is it going to suck? I think our opportunities are fantastic. If people are struggling to harvest anything they themselves need to figure out what they are doing wrong.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

craigrh13 said:


> Why is it going to suck? I think our opportunities are fantastic. If people are struggling to harvest anything they themselves need to figure out what they are doing wrong.


Not going to get into that on here. Everyone is entitled to an opinion lol. We have great opportunities I’m not saying that. Things could definitely be managed better is all I’m saying.


----------



## Z on LSC

My boy and I, first ducks together, every trip before was to let him play with decoys and have fun. Was merely waiting for him to mature a tiny bit to respect the animals, we are both grateful, and he is hooked now.


----------



## ice ghost




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## West side shooter




----------



## fsamie1

Good day this afternoon. Took 1.5 hours. We shot pretty good too. We got all wet too


----------



## andyotto

Nephews 1st duck hunt!


----------



## Macs13

Outdoor Gal said:


> View attachment 791642
> 
> 
> Had a quick little hunt this morning in our backyard flooding. My hubby shot the first mallard taken out of it today. A juvie drake. This is the first year that we've actually seen mallards using it which is pretty exciting. Had the usual wood ducks buzz us at first light but they were sure hard to see.


I love this man for hunting in a tie! Now that's classy. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Muskeet-0

Keep those pictures coming!! We moved to Tucson from Traverse City almost 3 years ago due to work and have not been able to hunt since. Getting the house ready to sell and heading back north in the spring. God I miss the duck waters.
My dogs like this weather, and let them chase decoys in the pool in between weekly hunting practice with a local GSP group over live quail and pigeons. Hope they can hold the hope long enough to get back up there.


----------



## cvg3

F9


----------



## Sampsons_owner

Opening morning at shiawassee.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

And the birds we got.


----------



## iceman321

It was a tough day out today on the bay for us. we just got these two and had a chance at few more.














It was very rough today, the wind blew us off the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## birdshooter

Four man woody shoot in chest deep water is always fun stuff


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## ajkulish

Definitely not a fan of the first two weekends being reserved at the draws..... But, between that and the overall lack of birds, it was a great weekend to hunt with camaraderie in mind over piles. Doesn't hurt when you end up finding a handful of wood ducks too! Fun hunt with Jerry Lamb on saturday, and a quick one with LumberJ sunday.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Life had been busy, hunting has been slow but it's been fun giving it a shot in the backyard flooding occasionally. There have been some missed opportunities but those wood ducks sure are hard to see at first light in the timber. Lol


----------



## Divers Down




----------



## Bmac




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## wavie

Squeakers!


----------



## nichola8

Couple dandy drakes from Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TCcrawdad

Hunted a little pothole back in the woods Saturday morning, everything went as it should have except for our shooting. Still ended up a great hunt! Mallards, woodies, teal and even a must’ve been lost canvasback.


----------



## Siggy836

His first hunt, his first retrieve this morning. It was so much fun watching him. Still have some things to work on but I'm so pumped.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LumberJ

Incoming! Had her on a remote-sit in the wood-line while I gunned from out in the marsh. After splashing 4 I called her out to start collecting . 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JFishy

LumberJ said:


> Incoming! Had her on a remote-sit in the wood-line while I gunned from out in the marsh. After splashing 4 I called her out to start collecting .
> 
> View attachment 793696
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Awesome photo!!!


----------



## Gnoyes

Plucking supervisor.


----------



## quack head




----------



## MichiFishy

Opening weekend I got this beauty of a drake. 















Buddy and I had a banner morning today. Saw at least 100-150 Wood Ducks, and a few liked what we were offering.


----------



## Wolverine423




----------



## Z on LSC

Missed a full plummage mallard after this woodie was harvested. Those big mallards are something else to jump. Totally missed in front of the duck.


----------



## MichiFishy

Another good morning. We are finally seeing some Mallards, but still only Wood Ducks working the decoys.


----------



## Divers Down

crawdad_79 said:


> View attachment 799998


Don’t even!!!!


----------



## kershawentertainment

A great Friday night in Canada hunting at Mud Creek. Henry Ford the 2nds private club.


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## LumberJ

crawdad_79 said:


> View attachment 799998


I lost one just like that on Friday. Where’d you find that?? I’m still heart broken 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Didn't really plan on hunting Saturday but was encouraged to give it a shot (pun intended) by the hubby and kids. 

Slow day but the one duck I saw did it perfect. In the decoys at 15 yards. Bravo is getting a little loose as hunting season goes on so he got the stake of shame. No breaking Bravo! Lol.


----------



## goose schatt

Outdoor Gal said:


> View attachment 800044
> View attachment 800045
> 
> 
> Didn't really plan on hunting Saturday but was encouraged to give it a shot (pun intended) by the hubby and kids.
> 
> Slow day but the one duck I saw did it perfect. In the decoys at 15 yards. Bravo is getting a little loose as hunting season goes on so he got the stake of shame. No breaking Bravo! Lol.


No shame in the stake! Props to the dog handlers who know when it’s needed! It pays off down the road for the dog and hunters! Glad you got out!


----------



## dogditcher_6522

Slow day but this made up for it -A first for me


----------



## ajkulish

Absolutely surreal season so far, and just getting better. Can't wait for the last week!!!


----------



## Adern

Birthday hunt for the boys!


----------



## nichola8

West side shooter said:


> View attachment 799759
> For everyone scoring at home- pair of green wing teal, pair of Mallards, Scoter, couple buffies
> All out of the layout this morning!


Hen Black Scoter, nice. We had a 5 pack land outside the spread last time out, first time seeing them hunting for me.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## Adern

Tough morning breaking 5/8” ice for several hundred yards with the canoe and clearing a hole but worth it with two woodies and 1 mallard. Saw about 50 mallards this early morning so they are here!


----------



## Z on LSC




----------



## crawdad_79




----------



## Divers Down

crawdad_79 said:


> View attachment 800587


Nice!!!…so jealous


----------



## dlbaldwin1701

It's been a great season so far for my oldest son. First goose this year and of course it's banded. Have had some great hunts so far, even got sister to come out with us.





































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbaldwin1701

Once in a while I get to shoot a bird or two as well.
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## grousedog




----------



## fishinfanatic19

.


----------



## LumberJ

Still all smiles even when we draw last 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher

“J”
Great pic! Those are the things you guys will remember forever.


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## Z on LSC

West side shooter said:


> View attachment 804097


Are those pigeons? Quite a variety!


----------



## Chriss83

West side shooter said:


> View attachment 804097


Nice! Had them in field's plenty but never when diver hunting lol! Well done


----------



## Broadbill

Them Squab are gonna be the best eating in that spread.


----------



## roostman

Finally a sled full on Saturday during the split. Best day of duck hunting in years. Managed areas work if you let the birds work and don’t have sky busters in your block!!


----------



## cvg3




----------



## natureboy2534




----------



## West side shooter

Public land rainout!


----------



## MichiFishy

MichiFishy said:


> Opening weekend I got this beauty of a drake.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 793943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy and I had a banner morning today. Saw at least 100-150 Wood Ducks, and a few liked what we were offering.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 793944



Been patiently waiting to get this bird back from the taxidermist. Travis did a very good job on him!


----------

